# SW Contractor Series Brushes



## BuckeyePainter (Feb 14, 2014)

So today I was at SW picking up some paint and I was just browsing around at their tools, specifically their brushes. I picked up one of their Contractor series brushes and opened the carton to look at it. I noticed there were no rivets or screws holding the brush to the handle. In fact it looked glued together. That just sounds like a disaster waiting to happen if you use it & wash it out enough. Anyone use those?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

:no:


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

BuckeyePainter said:


> So today I was at SW picking up some paint and I was just browsing around at their tools, specifically their brushes. I picked up one of their Contractor series brushes and opened the carton to look at it. I noticed there were no rivets or screws holding the brush to the handle. In fact it looked glued together. That just sounds like a disaster waiting to happen if you use it & wash it out enough. Anyone use those?


After trying out some Coronas, I wouldn't use anything else. Well, actually that's not true...for exteriors, I still use my older Purdy's because I won't:thumbsup: subject the Coronas to the Florida heat...they are my babies and I love them dearly.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I've used them for spar varnish and toss them when I'm through. Though the construction looks suspect, they do lay down a nice finish with the varnish. Charged to each job.


----------



## MGT Painting (Jul 19, 2011)

I only use Coronas....if I use a SW it's for something oil base and I usually end up tossing shortly after the job is completed.


----------



## BuckeyePainter (Feb 14, 2014)

Yeah, I usually use either a Wooster or a Purdy on walls & ceilings (application dependent) and Corona's on trim. I just had to laugh when I looked at 'em.


----------

